# Any info about features of 2009 DirecTivo?



## DataDoc (May 28, 2008)

Like no phone line needed, external drive hookups, how do features compare to a regular TiVo, etc.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Nope - nothing but vapours so far.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

Some leaked features and information:

1. It won't just in writing say that it requires a phone line. It will actually require a phone line to operate.
2. It won't work with older analog TVs, copy protected digital interfaces only.
3. Due to larger space requirements for HD content recording time will accordingly be reduced.
4. Stricter enforcement of digital rights management will be in place. See the digital only bullet above. All content will be protected, and you will no longer be able to "archive" programs.
5. Because it will only work with digital interfaces that implies HD sets only. Therefore there will be LOTS more space for ads that subscribers will enjoy.
6. A more robust method of recording your programming will be implemented. The software will no longer rely on the [proven to be flaky] program ID and will instead use recurring date/time scheduling.
7. There will be a new stamp and envelope tray for instances it needs to send snail mail. Forever stamps are preferred.

That's all my mole has told me so far. Let's hope the information isn't correct! I'm betting some of it will be though.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

tivohaydon said:


> Some leaked features and information


Hum, lets hope this FUD, if not then I will not be getting this tivo and I might as well go get the current D* HD recorder.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I would surmise that all 7 of those leaked features will not be part of the new TiVo.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

tivohaydon said:


> 1. It won't just in writing say that it requires a phone line. It will actually require a phone line to operate.


If this IS true, then I absolutely want NO part of this "thing" - no matter HOW great it is otherwise. HELLO, it's 2009, & more & more folks do NOT have (or want) a landline.
I'll cut them some slack on the old units, but there is NO excuse for visiting this requirement on a product such as this! DTV's own units have never required it & there is NO reason this one should, either!   

(I guess I just missed the sarcasm in the 3rd post...never mind)


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

DataDoc said:


> Like no phone line needed, external drive hookups, how do features compare to a regular TiVo, etc.


They say "_DIRECTV and TiVo will work together to develop a version of the TiVo® service for DIRECTV's broadband-enabled HD DVR platform. The product will support the latest TiVo and DIRECTV features and services, including TiVo's Universal Swivel Search and TiVo KidZone. TiVo will develop the new HD DVR for an expected launch in the second half of 2009._"

That sounds like a version of the HR2X platform maybe. Which bits of the latest TiVo and DIRECTV features and services are included beyond swivel search and kidzone is a guess. DTV could really benefit from internet based VOD services such as Amazon and Netflix, so hopefully those will be included.


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

tivohaydon said:


> Some leaked features and information:
> 
> 1. It won't just in writing say that it requires a phone line. It will actually require a phone line to operate.
> 2. It won't work with older analog TVs, copy protected digital interfaces only.
> ...


You forgot

8. The menu interface is upsidedown and you need to stand on your head to operate it
In regards to 7. should I inform the mail carrier that they now need to come into my house to pick up the tivo mail? Will it have one of these on it


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

JimSpence said:


>


Ohhhhhhh, it is a joke. I read the first part of number 4 and my head exploded so i did not read further...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

If you had read down to #7 then you would have known it was a joke.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

CuriousMark said:


> ... DTV could really benefit from internet based VOD services such as Amazon and Netflix, so hopefully those will be included.


isn't Directv offering their own VOD? If So I doubt you'll see amazon, netflix, jamon/disney, or any other pay VOD offering on the new box.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes - Internet-based VOD is already active on DirecTV boxes, with hundreds if not thousands of shows and movies (more of the former). I agree that it's unlikely they'll pair with external services such as Amazon.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

tivohaydon said:


> 7. There will be a new stamp and envelope tray for instances it needs to send snail mail. Forever stamps are preferred.


I took this to mean it would actually take money from you (as in dollar bills) to pay for the PPVs.

Kinda like that YCDTOTV skit with the "pay tv channel" that the mom had to keep plunking coins into the tv for the kid to watch it.

-Mike


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

MichaelK said:


> isn't Directv offering their own VOD? If So I doubt you'll see amazon, netflix, jamon/disney, or any other pay VOD offering on the new box.


Strange, I can already stream Netflix and Hulu and many others to my HR2x and have been able to for some time. :up:


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

sure you can stream from your pc- but can you access it from the UI on the DVR?

I think not?


----------

